# membresía / membrecía



## dani_katze

Hola:

Quisiera saber cómo se esribe correctamente la siguiente palabra: membresía o membrecía.

Encontré en internet un argumento para escribir la palabra con "c". 

http://www.aldiatx.com/esquina-del-idioma/stories/052207_esquina.9429b8fb.html

¿Qué opinan los demás?

De antemano gracias,
Dani


----------



## didakticos

dani_katze said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber cómo se esribe correctamente la siguiente palabra: membresía o membrecía.
> 
> Encontré en internet un argumento para escribir la palabra con "c".
> 
> http://www.aldiatx.com/esquina-del-idioma/stories/052207_esquina.9429b8fb.html
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los demás?
> 
> De antemano gracias,
> Dani


 
*membresía**.* 

*1. *f._ Ec._,_ El Salv._,_ Guat._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Condición de miembro de una entidad.

*2. *f._ Cuba_,_ Guat._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Conjunto de miembros.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Dani:

Seguirnos por el DPD creo que es lo pertinente y reconocer que la Academia varió la posición inicial vertida en el DRAE; no veo otra salida comparando el contenido de las dos obras. 

Saludos,


----------



## dani_katze

Hola piraña, ¿perdón la ignorancia pero qué es DPD? Por lo que entiendo de didakticos se debe escribir con "s"...


----------



## mithrellas

DPD = Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## piraña utria

dani_katze said:


> Hola piraña, ¿perdón la ignorancia pero qué es DPD? Por lo que entiendo de didakticos se debe escribir con "s"...


 
Hola Dani:

Como nota al margen pero bien importante, el texto de los dos diccionarios, el DPD y el DRAE lo puedes ubicar en línea en www.rae.es, que es el sitio web de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua.

Saludos,


----------



## dani_katze

Gracias por la página. En ella encontré que DREA eliminó la palabra membrecía y lo reemplaza por membresía. En el DPD dice que la forma correcta es membrecía... o sea quedé igual... no sé cuál usar... ??????


----------



## piraña utria

dani_katze said:


> Gracias por la página. En ella encontré que DREA eliminó la palabra membrecía y lo reemplaza por membresía. En el DPD dice que la forma correcta es membrecía... o sea quedé igual... no sé cuál usar... ??????


 
Hola:

Precisamente por ser el DPD una obra posterior de la misma autoridad, la Academia, explicando las razones para su uso y lo incorrecto de "membresía", *pienso que la única opción actual válida es "membrecía*".

De hecho, no había percibido antes ese cambio y ya lo agregué al corrector de Word de mi PC (yo uso el término habitualmente por razones profesionales).

Saludos,


----------



## dani_katze

muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Mangato

Dani, en estos casos se puede realizar una consulta a la RAE en la página web, _el español al día._ La hice ya y espero la respuesta, que acostumbra a ser rápida. Informaré_._
La edición del DPD es del año 2005, mientras que la del DRAE es del 2001, por lo que se sobreentiende que, como dice Piraña, la Academia cambió de criterio, y la última es la que vale.
Saludos,

MG


----------



## dani_katze

Mangato, por favor cuéntame cómo te va con la respuesta en la web ya?


----------



## Jellby

Según me contestaron de la RAE (por una consulta diferente), en caso de contradicción, el DPD tiene prioridad sobre el DRAE, por ser de publicación posterior. Esto cambiará cuando se publique una nueva edición del DRAE, imagino.

No obstante, a mí tiende a sonarme "menos mal" membresía, y no seseo ni ceceo.


----------



## Mangato

dani_katze said:


> Mangato, por favor cuéntame cómo te va con la respuesta en la web ya?


 

Acabo de recibir la respuesta de la RAE que transcribo

Saludos, 

Mangato

 
     En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 
 
     La última edición del _Diccionario _académico es la vigésima segunda, publicada en 2001, mientras que el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _vio la luz en octubre de 2005. Entre ambas fechas han mediado algunas decisiones tomadas por las comisiones interacadémicas, que tienen su reflejo en el texto del_ DPD_ y lo tendrán también en las próximas ediciones del _DRAE. _
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## dani_katze

muchas gracias mangato!!


----------



## mixtli

En Wikilengua, sale la siguiente explicación:

Esta palabra se puede ver escrita tanto _membresía_ (mayoritaria) como _membrecía_. La forma _membrecía_ es la preferida actualmente por la Academia (en su última obra normativa, el _Diccionario esencial_). 
Entró en el Diccionario del 2001 como _membresía_ y con los siguientes sentidos: 
1. f. _Ec., El Salv., Guat., Hond., Méx. y Pan._ Condición de miembro de una entidad. 2. f. _Cuba, Guat., Hond., Méx. y Pan._ Conjunto de miembros. En el 2005 adoptó un criterio opuesto, pues en el DPD recomendó _membrecía_[1], que ha tenido su reflejo en el _Diccionario esencial_. Se apoya en la afirmación de que el sufijo es _-cía_ y da como ejemplos _abogacía_ (de _abogado_) y _clerecía_ (de _clero_). No obstante, este sufijo no figura ni en el DRAE ni en otras obras[_¿cuáles?_]; por ejemplo, según la _Gramática descriptiva_, de Bosque y Demonte, se trataría de una variación de la raíz (sec. 68.8.2.2 86 para _abogacía_, formada por la raíz _abogac-_, donde la _d_ pasa a _c_, y el sufijo _-ía_). Tampoco figura en esas obras el sufijo _-sía_, con el que, según el DPD, se forma _burguesía_ de _burgués_ (es decir, según el DPD, la raíz es _burgue-_ y el sufijo es _-sía_). 
La forma más usada es _membresía_ y así figura en el DUE, de María Moliner. Esta forma se corresponde con la pronunciación que tiene la palabra en zonas que no son seseantes (España). 

Bueno, según este artículo, parece que membrecía es ahora lo correcto.
Aún así, me parece arbitrario el cambio. Ahora se dice así y después asado. Me puedo imaginar la discusión entre los eruditos de la RAE. A mí me parecen pamplinas.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Esta entrada de "membrecía" del DPD la leí hace unos meses y me causó mucha extrañeza. ¿Quiénes de ustedes, compañeros foreros, sí la utilizan? (A mí todavía no me ha tocado ver que se use.)

*membrecía*. En muchos países americanos, ‘condición de miembro’ y ‘conjunto de miembros’: _«Cumplir con los criterios para obtener la membrecía en la unión monetaria económica de Europa»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 2.1.97); _«El éxito con que culminó la huelga _[...] _favoreció el aumento de la membrecía de esa federación» _(Gordon _Crisis_ [Méx. 1989]). Aunque, debido al seseo (→</SPAN> seseo), está muy extendida en el uso la forma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_membresía,_ la grafía correcta es _membrecía,_ ya que el sufijo español para formar este tipo de derivados es -_cía_ (de _abogado,_ _abogacía;_ de _clero,_ _clerecía_); la terminación -_sía_ es propia de los sustantivos derivados de nombres o adjetivos que terminan en _-s:_ _burguesía_ (de _burgués_), _feligresía_ (de _feligrés_).
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=membrecía
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Reciban un saludo.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

Mi pregunta ahora es cómo se dice en España, porque tanto el DPD, el DRAE hacen referencia a países americanos. ¿solamente miembros?
Por ejemplo, el banco me cobra por mi tarjeta de crédito una comisión anual por membresía (hasta ahora figura con s).

Saludos y gracias.

Polizón


----------



## pickypuck

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Mi pregunta ahora es cómo se dice en España, porque tanto el DPD, el DRAE hacen referencia a países americanos. ¿solamente miembros?
> Por ejemplo, el banco me cobra por mi tarjeta de crédito una comisión anual por membresía (hasta ahora figura con s).
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> Polizón


 
Por mi experiencia te puedo decir que esta palabra no es común para los españoles. Yo cuando la he utilizado (con ese, con ce me suena fatal) siempre me han puesto cara rara. Aquí en España normalmente para bancos se utiliza la palabra cliente. Otras palabras en otras situaciones podrían ser socio, miembro (como mencionas), etc. 
Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

pickypuck said:


> Por mi experiencia te puedo decir que esta palabra no es común para los españoles. Yo cuando la he utilizado (con ese, con ce me suena fatal) siempre me han puesto cara rara. Aquí en España normalmente para bancos se utiliza la palabra cliente. Otras palabras en otras situaciones podrían ser socio, miembro (como mencionas), etc.
> Saludos.



Pero es que _membresía/cía_ no equivale exactamente a _cliente _o _socio_.  Es _lo relativo a ser miembro o socio.
__
Te cobran la membresía/cía:  Te cobran los derechos de ser miembro o socio._

Estoy seguro de que es un calco hispanoamericano del inglés _membership_.  Si tuviéramos un término propio del castellano, podríamos hacer campaña para eliminar el (para algunos) desagradable calco.  Pero si ustedes en España no colaboran...


----------



## Pinairun

¿Te parece poco colaborar no usarlo?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Te parece poco colaborar no usarlo?



Es un buen comienzo, pero no nos ayuda del todo.

¿Cómo hacemos para traducir un término que toda la banca norteamericana y afines usa?   

¿Cómo se las arreglan ustedes?


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> [...] Si tuviéramos un término propio del castellano, podríamos hacer campaña para eliminar el (para algunos) desagradable calco.  Pero si ustedes en España no colaboran...


Desde luego, en Chile tampoco usamos este término que a mí me parece bastante feo. En su lugar usamos _afiliación_, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Desde luego, en Chile tampoco usamos este término que a mí me parece bastante feo. En su lugar usamos _afiliación_, por ejemplo.
> Saludos.



Para nosotros la _afiliación _ocurre solamente al inicio, cuando te unes al grupo.  De ahí en adelante hablamos de la _membresía_.  Pero me parece una buena solución,


----------



## Calambur

_legacía, abogacía, clerecía, alferecía_... me inclino por *membrecía*.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se escribe con s: membresía de un club.


----------



## mirx

Vaya, pues ni idea de que en otros países no se usa. En México es muy, pero muy común, aquí hay clubs para todo y todos ofrecen membresías. Los bancos no, pero sí los supermercados, los clubs campestres, el gimnasio, el club de fans de challito, etc.

Las afiliaciones aquí se entienden más bien como una inclusión pasiva, como en los partidos políticos, seguidores de algún club de deportes o así. Las membresías ofrecen una participación activa y beneficios inmediatos que pueden ser inexsitentes con una afiliación.

Vamos, que si estás afiliado al PRI seguramente te manden volantes, propaganda del partido y te llevan a hacer montón en los mítines. Si eres miembro seguramente hasta una buena tajada te toca de sus motines.


----------



## Popescu

El sustituto creo que en España por ejemplo en partido político te afilias y eres afiliado, en un club de fútbol y en otras sociedad serías socio, no se, yo creo que no hace falta, aunque el influjo de EE.UU. hace que se creen necesidades donde no las hay.

Si es entre membrecía o membresía, yo diría membresía siempre, pero como aquí no se utiliza y a vosotros al ser seseantes os dará igual, ¿no?.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es palabra americana, no europea, como queda claro en los mensajes anteriores. De escribirla de alguna manera, yo la escribiría, por instinto, con /s/ (en español no soy seseante). Pero es palabra de formación no española (_miembr_-/_membr_-; /e/ y /_s_/ sin procedencia clara -a no ser que partamos del inglés _memb*e*r*s*_ > _membres_-, con el sufijo -_ía_ del español). 
Ahora bien, por muy sincrónica que se ponga la Irreal, decir que existen los sufijos *-_cía_, *-_sía_ es, cuando menos, peregrino, ya que su productividad no se ve por ninguna parte. El sufijo es -_ía_, ya desde el indoeuropeo (-_ya_), la ese, la ce, o cualquier otro fonema que se le pueda añadir, o pertenece a la raíz, o es analógico (pero no general ni independiente).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Será que uno ya está acostumbrado a verla con s, por que al verla escrita con c me dan ganas de sacarme los ojos con un tenedor.

Como decían antes los de American Express: La membresía tiene sus privilegios. Tal vez ahí empezó a usarse la palabra.


----------



## Agró

La membre*c*ía no puede cancelarse porque "membre*c*ía" no existe. La "membre*s*ía" sí existe, pero tampoco puede cancelarse. Basta con que dejes de visitar la página y asunto resulto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Aquí hay un problema con el DRAE y el DPD:

El DRAE, efectivamente, no admite *membrecía*, y reenvía a *membresía*, donde afirma: *1. *f._ Ec._,_ El Salv._,_ Guat._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Condición de miembro de una entidad.
*2. *f._ Cuba_,_ Guat._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Conjunto de miembros.

Sin embargo, el DPD lo contradice terminantemente, ya que sí acepta esa palabra: *membrecía*. En muchos países americanos, ‘condición de miembro’ y ‘conjunto de miembros’: _«Cumplir con los criterios para obtener la membrecía en la unión monetaria económica de Europa»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 2.1.97); _«El éxito con que culminó la huelga _[...] _favoreció el aumento de la membrecía de esa federación» _(Gordon _Crisis_ [Méx. 1989]). Aunque, debido al seseo (→ seseo), está muy extendida en el uso la forma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_membresía,_ la grafía correcta es _membrecía,_ ya que el sufijo español para formar este tipo de derivados es -_cía_ (de _abogado,_ _abogacía;_ de _clero,_ _clerecía_); la terminación -_sía_ es propia de los sustantivos derivados de nombres o adjetivos que terminan en _-s:_ _burguesía_ (de _burgués_), _feligresía_ (de _feligrés_).

¡Estamos _apañaos_!
_______________________

P.D: acabo de hacer la consulta al DRAE sobre *membrecía*-*membresía*, y me han respondido lo siguiente:

"La diversidad gráfica de esta voz se documenta incluso en las obras académicas. Cuando el americanismo se introdujo en el DRAE se hizo en la forma membresía, que era la más documentada en los textos, seguramente por influencia del inglés membership.
El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, publicado con posterioridad al DRAE, censura esta forma y recomienda membrecía, también documentada aunque menos difundida, y que se ajusta mejor a la morfología del español, tal como se explica en el correspondiente artículo.
Ahora bien, según los comentarios recibidos de algunas Academias americanas, parece que el uso de membrecía es claramente minoritario y, por otra parte, la -s- de membresía podría tener justificación. Así pues, en el texto de la Nueva gramática de la lengua española se dan por buenas ambas variantes y es la redacción del DPD se modificará en este sentido en la próxima edición de la obra".


----------



## pickypuck

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Por si les interesa, la RAE ha dado hoy otra respuesta sobre estos términos. Pueden verla aquí (post 3):
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1804858


 
Gracias por el apunte. Yo no soy seseante por lo que la indicación del DPD me chirriaba a más no poder.

Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

pickypuck said:


> Gracias por el apunte. Yo no soy seseante por lo que la indicación del DPD me chirriaba a más no poder.
> 
> Saludos.


 
De nada. Lo gracioso es que me pasó lo mismo pero al contrario (tampoco seseo): me interesé por el tema, porque me "sonaba" raro que Agró hubiera escrito membre*s*ía. Así que miré el DRAE y el DPD y vi la contradiccion, y "me dije a mí misma": esto hay que consultarlo. Y así hice, sin haber leído antes este hilo.
No sé por qué me "sonaba" con -*c*, porque francamente es una palabra que no utilizo.Tal vez mi cerebro la relacionaba con Mesterdeclerecía, que empieza también por "me" . Es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Hebegago

dani_katze said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber cómo se esribe correctamente la siguiente palabra: membresía o membrecía.
> 
> Encontré en internet un argumento para escribir la palabra con "c".
> 
> http://www.aldiatx.com/esquina-del-idioma/stories/052207_esquina.9429b8fb.html
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los demás?
> 
> De antemano gracias,
> Dani


 

Bueno aquí te dice wikcionaro 
*Etimología:* De _miembro_ y el sufijo _-sía_. La Academia ha oscilado entre esta forma y la equivalente con _-cía_, sin tomar postura definitiva 
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/membresía
Como gustes.


----------



## Duometri

Me apunté el otro día a un grupo cerrado de internet, que tienen que admitirte para que te hagas miembro. Al poco rato de mandar mi solicitud recibí un mensaje que decía: "tu solicitud de membresía ha sido aceptada". Confieso que no había oído la palabra en mi vida, y me pareció un pelín pedante. No creo que vaya a usar yo el "palabro".


----------



## Filimer

Calambur said:


> _legacía, abogacía, clerecía, alferecía_... me inclino por *membrecía*.



Pero legacía viene de lega*t*us+ ía
abogacía de advoca*t*us + ía
clerecía de cleri*c*us + ía
alferecía de alfére*z* + ía

Todos estos sonidos (t, k y z) se transforman naturalmente en c delante de i.

membre*ía viene de miembro + ía. El sonido "s" se agregó por fonética (como en manisero, que viene de maní + -ero). Lo lógico es reemplazar "*" por "s" no por "c", ya que los que usan la palabra son seseantes, y a los no seseantes la pronunciación /membreθía/ les suena muy mal.


----------



## Hebegago

Por qué Duometri si membresia/membrecia solo es la condición de miembro de una organización, o el conjunto de los miembros de una organización.


----------



## luzluz

quisiera saber si alguno está al tanto de la última actualización de la RAE y/o DPD sobre cúal es la forma actual correcta de escribir membresía o membrecía, gracias


----------



## Jonno

El diccionario de la RAE y el DPD se pueden consultar en la web y tiene disponibles los avances de la siguiente edición.


----------



## luzluz

GRACIAS, pero justamente queria razonar con ud una respuesta concreta y actualizada al respecto  ya que el DRAE acepta membresía y no membrecía y el DPD: membrecía. El DPD dice: En muchos países americanos, ‘condición de miembro’ y ‘conjunto de miembros’: «Cumplir con los criterios para obtener la membrecía en la unión monetaria económica de Europa» (Excélsior [Méx.] 2.1.97); «El éxito con que culminó la huelga [...] favoreció el aumento de la membrecía de esa federación» (Gordon Crisis [Méx. 1989]). Aunque, debido al seseo (→ seseo), está muy extendida en el uso la forma membresía, la grafía correcta es membrecía, ya que el sufijo español para formar este tipo de derivados es -cía (de abogado, abogacía; de clero, clerecía); la terminación -sía es propia de los sustantivos derivados de nombres o adjetivos que terminan en -s: burguesía (de burgués), feligresía (de feligrés). Por lo cual interpreto que es contradictoria y diferente la respuesta que da el DRAE y el DPD, por lo cual sigo con la duda actualmente cuál versión es mejor.


----------



## Pinairun

NGLEec (2009) 


> *6.3, Nombres de cualidad, estado y condición (III). Los sufijos -ía, -ería, -ia, -ncia y sus variantes*
> *§ 6.3, e)*
> Aparte de las alternancias vocálicas relativas a la presencia o a la ausencia de diptongo (_valiente > valentía_) son escasas las irregularidades morfofonológicas en los sustantivos de este grupo.
> [...]
> La irregularidad en la base de _miembro > membresía o membrecía_ (ambas usadas en gran parte de América; no *_miembría _ni *_membría_) se debe con toda probabilidad a la influencia del inglés _membership.
> _[...]



Y eso es todo. Sabemos que lo que se dice en la última publicación de la Academia es lo que cuenta.


----------



## luzluz

ok entonces la conclusión que saco es que por ahora la RAE 22a edición es la prioritaria para definir ante la duda, aunque se contradiga con el DPD , saludos y muchas gracias valoro mucho este intercambio


----------



## Pinairun

luzluz said:


> ok entonces la conclusión que saco es que por ahora la RAE 22a edición es la prioritaria para definir ante la duda, aunque se contradiga con el DPD , saludos y muchas gracias valoro mucho este intercambio



La 22ª edición del DRAE es de 2001; el DPD, de 2005; la NGLE, de 2009.

La última palabra, pues, la tiene la NGLE: No rechaza ni recomienda el uso de ninguna de las dos. Se limita a decir que ambas se usan en América.


----------



## cbrena

Teniendo en cuenta que este hilo comenzó en el 2008, no me extraña que la NGLE tomara esa determinación en el 2009.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Un par de añadiduras.

El _Diccionario esencial de la lengua española _​(2006) sólo recoge 'membrecía':


> *membrecía. *F. *1.* _Am. Cen._ y _Méx_. Condición de miembro de una entidad. ‖ *2. *_Am. Cen._ Conjunto de miembros*.*


El _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias (2010) contiene una remisión hacia la forma con -s- bajo el lema 'membrecía':


> *membrecía.*
> 
> *I.    1.* _Mx, Co, Pe_. membresía, condición. pop.
> *2.* _Mx, Co, Pe_. membresía, conjunto.


Para la 23ª edición —cuya aparición está prevista para finales del presente año—, no parece que se haya contemplado la remisión hacia 'membresía' bajo el lema con -c-. Esto llama la atención, pues la confusión que surgió de todo este vaivén puede haber movido a muchos hablantes de español —filólogos incluidos— a usar la grafía _membrecía_. Prueba de esto último, la recomendación de don Fernando Díez Lozada en su columna _Tribuna del idioma_ del diario _La Nación_ de Costa Rica, a saber, escribir 'membrecía' con -c- por analogía con _clerecía _y _primacía_: «Membrecía frente a membresía» (19 de septiembre de 2010).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## franzjekill

Hoy en día el DLE recoge las dos versiones de esta palabra tan fea la pobre: membresía y membrecía. Tiraron una moneda y cayó de canto...


----------

